# S: How to make yarn with a pencil



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Stumbled across this video. I think my granddaughters would be able to learn this.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I amused myself on a long flight doing this. Her video is informative.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Ditto! I will show this video - so well done - to my gd.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Or a piece of broom handle or a beautifully turned 'Spurtzler'. It's a form of spinning that is native to Normandy/Brittany. An old lady there taught friends of mine and they taught me. Jon turns some beautiful ones. It's a handy way of spinning when even a spindle would be awkward.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Interesting...thanks for sharing!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> Or a piece of broom handle or a beautifully turned 'Spurtzler'. It's a form of spinning that is native to Normandy/Brittany. An old lady there taught friends of mine and they taught me. Jon turns some beautiful ones. *It's a handy way of spinning when even a spindle would be awkward.*


Spinning on an airplane! Can't believe I just thought of this! :sm04: :sm06: :sm04:


----------

